# Heritance Nibs



## allisnut (Jan 27, 2013)

I recently completed a custom order for three Majestic Jrs in turquoise trustone. I ordered upgrade neritance nibs along with the pens. The heritance nibs seemed to seat just a tad deeper, and not be quite as snug in the feeds versus the kit nibs. The pens wrote fine and looked great. Is there a way to tune the fit of the nib, or some type of adhesive you are supposed to use to secure the nib?  I tried a fine heritance nib in my magnetic vertex fountain pen, and it was very loose.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## thewishman (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like a nice order. You may want to PM or email Ed about the nib question, too.


----------



## allisnut (Jan 27, 2013)

I was planning to call Ed tomorrow.  Just thought I'd put it out there to see if anyone had advice.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 27, 2013)

We have had several questions about nibs (both Heritance and other upgrades), particularly with the Penn State pens.  

I have to admit I have not used every pen, so I respond to the questions as best I can, then try to find that pen and do some experimenting.  I did that with the full size Majestic and found that I needed to slightly modify the curve of the Heritance nib to get the best fit.

As we all know, the purpose of the nib and feed is to give good ink feed and a steady, reliable "lay down" of the ink.  We also know every ink is a little different.  So, what I do is compare the replacement nib with the original kit nib and see how I can adapt the replacement to make it more similar to the one designed for that particular kit.

At one time, about a year ago, I did significant work with Schmidt, hoping to have them build a nib and feed for kit pens.  As it became clear that we could not generate the numbers (tens of thousands) to make this feasible, I suggested we would just buy the nibs and forget the feed.  Their experts were STRONGLY opposed to that.  They were adamant that the feed is an integral part of the "ink delivery system".  So, the project was abandoned.

The Heritance nib was designed to fit the CSUSA Jr. Series.   The curve of the nib was made to fit the feed that came with the kit. (Yes, I was involved in this--I know it is true)  The remainder of the kits will be "hit and miss".  IF they have a feed that is the same as the Juniors, the nib will fit "like it was made for it".  If the feed is somewhat different, you may have to display some knowledge of "nib adaptation" to make it work properly.

One at a time, I will learn what kit pens are a simple pull out, and replace.  I will "share" that knowledge, either on paper or youtube.  

They continue to make new pens----I doubt the designers care about the difficulties it may create with nib replacements.

Hope this makes it a little clearer,

Ed


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 27, 2013)

Think you sumed it up just right Ed. No different from the refills for ball point and rollerballs from different manufacturers. Although very similar they are not an exact fit...


----------



## allisnut (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Ed!  I am an admitted fountain pen imbecile.  I like the kit nibs well enough most of the time.  The heritance nibs did write smooth 'out of the box'.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 27, 2013)

allisnut said:


> Thanks Ed!  I am an admitted fountain pen imbecile.  I like the kit nibs well enough most of the time.  The heritance nibs did write smooth 'out of the box'.



We are ALL fountain pen (and everything else in life) imbeciles until we do some studying.  The fountain pen nib and feed system is not rocket science (kudos to Jeff).  The one that comes with the kit has had a bad rap, so we want to replace it, mostly for marketing reasons.  So, look at the one you take out and try to make the one you put in as similar as possible.  This will apply to the bend, the placement of the nib with reference to the feed, and the alignment of the tines.  If all of these factors are right and the pen still "ain't great"--consider replacing the ink or the feed (with another made by the kit manufacturer---cause those are usually the only ones that will fit.)

Every one I have ever encountered WILL pull out.  And, although the last time I said this several folks took exception and accused me of all kinds of sinister motives, they CAN be DIFFICULT to remove.  Knowing that, keep trying--you WILL succeed.

Take apart a number of nibs, just to see how they differ from one another.  (Don't mix them up, put the same nib in the same pen model, switching can result in cruddy writing).

Also read this
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/BTN5-2008.pdf
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/BTN2-2008.pdf
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/BTN1-2008.pdf

Once you have done this, you will be "educated" and far ahead of 95% of the people you will meet (as long as you stay away from the DC Supershow---where everyone knows more than you!! or me!!)


----------

